# Depressed over latest semester



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel so upset over my latest semester in college. I haven't done this badly since my freshman year.

My first semester freshman year I got a C and D (rest were B's with one A), which did a number on my GPA and I've been working really hard to raise it since.
Ever since then I've gotten all A's and B's and my GPA was up to 3.21.

But this semester was arguably the WORST in terms of stress, both academic and otherwise. Due to my newly-declared focus in anthropology (biological) I took a biology course (intended for science majors), which really kicked my *** since day one. I enjoyed the subject but tests really took a toll on me.

Due to the lab grade, extra credit quizzes and the final exam being cancelled due to an unprecedented snowstorm on the final day of exams (up to 20 inches, its a record!) I managed to get a C+ in the class. I looked up my grade points and found to my dismay I was 4 points away from a B- (I have 510.5 points, a B- would be 514 points) so I am extremely irritated about that. I have the option to take the final in Jan. but I did the math and would need a high B or A to bump it up. Not likely or worth it.
I got another suprise C+ from a class I did NOT expect to (Juvenile Delinquency, its a required class for my other major). I believe the reason I did poorly in that class was that the first exam date overlapped with my first biology midterm. I had to focus on biology and got a D on the first exam in the jv delinquency class. The second midterm I got a B, but the final exam coincided with my math final and similar happened (got a C). Six points away from a B-.

After working hard for years to get my GPA to where it is its going to take a hit, I know it. I passed all my classes and should be happy with that but I feel like a failure.

My other grades:
Victimology: A-
Anthropology in Forensic Science: A 
Intro to Probablility: B

Am I justified in feeling depressed? I will likely lose a TA position I got the guts to apply for with a prof I really look up to (I'll be too embarrased to apply again in the future) since I need a 3.2 GPA (I had that when I applied and got the contract signed). 
I plan on graduate school. How bad will two C's the fall of my senior year look?

Sorry for the ramble - I don't know where else to vent.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

SilentLoner said:


> I feel so upset over my latest semester in college. I haven't done this badly since my freshman year.
> 
> My first semester freshman year I got a C and D (rest were B's with one A), which did a number on my GPA and I've been working really hard to raise it since.
> Ever since then I've gotten all A's and B's and my GPA was up to 3.21.
> ...


not to sound rude, but what was so hard about biology? ive taken a year of science major biology and its all memorizing concepts. chemistry is a pain in the *** though lol. but yeah i agree with you, this semester ive been so unmotivated, and ive received my lowest grades ever. assuming my finals go well, ill have an A in chem, an A- in biology, and a B in trig. now that doesnt sound horrible, but im premed.also the reason im upset with those grades is because i could have easily gotten an A in biology, and a b plus or a minus in math. i have put out maybe 50 percent effort this semester. i have a final at 12 today, and its 5 am. i started studying for it at 2 am LOL, havent done homework this semester either. i have a chemistry final on tuesday, and i havent been studying for it either. i just hope im able to maintain an A in chem and a B in math, and then ill take the month long break and relax so i can come nback next term and get all A.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

^ no offense but you do sound kind of rude, it may be easy for you to get A's and B's with 50% effort but its a different story for somebody else. 

To SilentLoner - One of my profs had to decide between one of my friends and another student for a summer position, both had the same marks, however my friend got the position because he show my prof that he was enthusiastic about the subject and went to his office alot ask about lecture theories and even how the theories may or may not work in real life. 

Plus I would kill to get marks like yours, even though a prof asks for 3.2 GPA he also looks for students the stand out and show passion for the subject. I think if you can show him that, your good to go.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> I feel so upset over my latest semester in college. I haven't done this badly since my freshman year.
> 
> My first semester freshman year I got a C and D (rest were B's with one A), which did a number on my GPA and I've been working really hard to raise it since.
> Ever since then I've gotten all A's and B's and my GPA was up to 3.21.


A 3.2 is nothing to sneeze at. That is very good. At my university a "2.0" is considered to be "good academic standing." You are way above that.



> But this semester was arguably the WORST in terms of stress, both academic and otherwise. Due to my newly-declared focus in anthropology (biological) I took a biology course (intended for science majors), which really kicked my *** since day one. I enjoyed the subject but tests really took a toll on me.
> 
> Due to the lab grade, extra credit quizzes and the final exam being cancelled due to an unprecedented snowstorm on the final day of exams (up to 20 inches, its a record!) I managed to get a C+ in the class. I looked up my grade points and found to my dismay I was 4 points away from a B- (I have 510.5 points, a B- would be 514 points) so I am extremely irritated about that. I have the option to take the final in Jan. but I did the math and would need a high B or A to bump it up. Not likely or worth it.


Take the final. Seriously. Go for it!



> After working hard for years to get my GPA to where it is its going to take a hit, I know it. I passed all my classes and should be happy with that but I feel like a failure.
> 
> My other grades:
> Victimology: A-
> ...


No. I won't. So as long as you do well the rest of the year, you should be fine for grad school.

You're stressing yourself out way too much. You've got great grades, grades that many college students would love to have. Sure, this wasn't your best semester, but you've got another one to go. End it on a strong note, and I'm sure grad schools will overlook those Cs!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> not to sound rude, but what was so hard about biology? ive taken a year of science major biology and its all memorizing concepts.


If that had been the focus of the course I would have done a lot better since I'm used to that. But our prof emphasized she didn't want us to just be memorizing, she wanted us to understand and apply the concepts. She would ask these complex questions applying situtations rather than just the concepts alone.

I have never gotten all A's in a semester, no matter what I try. I'm happy that you can.



SeekingHappiness said:


> ^ no offense but you do sound kind of rude, it may be easy for you to get A's and B's with 50% effort but its a different story for somebody else.
> 
> To SilentLoner - One of my profs had to decide between one of my friends and another student for a summer position, both had the same marks, however my friend got the position because he show my prof that he was enthusiastic about the subject and went to his office alot ask about lecture theories and even how the theories may or may not work in real life.
> 
> Plus I would kill to get marks like yours, even though a prof asks for 3.2 GPA he also looks for students the stand out and show passion for the subject. I think if you can show him that, your good to go.


Problem is he doesn't really choose, the department does. I'm not sure if they'll just let me or will cross off applicants like a checklist.



DitzyDreamer said:


> Take the final. Seriously. Go for it!


Thanks for the encouragement and advice - but I really don't want to put myself through taking the final. Prof warned us the average tends to be low and I barely scraped by on the other three. My time to do better was during the course and I didn't. I'm not going to get a high B or A.


----------

